# How much in your area?



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

How much are deer shoulder mounts in your area.. The prices vary greatly around here. I have a guy who does it for $280 now. I have seen as high as $450..


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

400+


----------



## leebo-hunter (Aug 5, 2006)

*deer mount*

my taxidermist is $450, but he is one of the top taxidermist's in pa. i also have about a 2 year wait with him. it is worth the wait though,because his work is outstanding. he mounts one every year for me, so i get one on the wall every year, so that's not bad. he also lets me keep the rack, till he is ready to mount it. i hang it on my wall till then. i think it's the same as anyting else. you get what you pay for. good luck, and hope you pick a good one. leebo-hunter :moose:


----------



## jrad2007 (Nov 19, 2008)

In MO I pay $330 but have seen others up to $500


----------



## sback05 (Oct 26, 2006)

Here in NE Ohio most people are from 350-400 for a whitetail shoulder mount. I have a buddy that has done my last 3 and just keeps getting better at them, he charges $260. The one he did for me this year looks like it is alive. I'm not saying he didn't do a good job on the others, but now that he air brushes the face they look incredible. I will try to post some finished pics later.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*learned my lesson*

I paid 280 a couple of years ago and have regretted it ever since, my taxidermist now charges anywhere from 350 to 400 depending on what you want done. I will post the three he has done for me the last 2 years. I will send them to him now no matter what, he does an outstanding job, and is a great guy to boot. But i learned my lesson though and one day i will have to get my first one recaped.


----------



## Bowtech_MI (Feb 20, 2007)

$345 will get you a very nice shoulder mount in my area.


----------



## tntaxidermy (Nov 21, 2008)

im located in brookings sd and I charge 350 for a standard shoulder mount and 400 for a wall pedestal.
I would really encourage everyone to check around for a good taxidermist in your area, nothing is worse than spending 280 dollars for something that youre ashamed to show, generally you get what you pay for but not always, compare work, look at pictures and then compare prices. some guys are way to high and their quality is not that great, and some guys do great work for less money. Ill post some pictures of my work sometime if anyone is interested.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

We have a family friend that started a few years ago. He charges $350 but we get em for $275:thumbs_up And he does good work.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

tntaxidermy said:


> im located in brookings sd and I charge 350 for a standard shoulder mount and 400 for a wall pedestal.
> I would really encourage everyone to check around for a good taxidermist in your area, nothing is worse than spending 280 dollars for something that youre ashamed to show, generally you get what you pay for but not always, compare work, look at pictures and then compare prices. some guys are way to high and their quality is not that great, and some guys do great work for less money. Ill post some pictures of my work sometime if anyone is interested.


This is great advice....I did taxidermy for a while and hated people who just price shopped, i would try to sell them on the work and not the price. I have a guy in Ohio and he charges 275 right now, but his work has been winning awards and I told him he needs to charge more. 
Also when viewing someones work, you need to see there commercial mounts ! Some guys do great work for shows and contest's and then turn out half assed work for customers. Dont be fooled by the ribbons on the wall, WORD OF MOUTH IS THE BEST ADVERTISING.


----------



## NewburgFarmboy (Sep 23, 2008)

> my taxidermist is $450, but he is one of the top taxidermist's in pa. i also have about a 2 year wait with him. it is worth the wait though,because his work is outstanding. he mounts one every year for me, so i get one on the wall every year, so that's not bad. he also lets me keep the rack, till he is ready to mount it. i hang it on my wall till then. i think it's the same as anyting else. you get what you pay for. good luck, and hope you pick a good one. leebo-hunter


who do you go to?


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm up in Ontario. Paid about $450 last time. About 2 (maybe 3) years ago. Wouldn't surprise me to see 500+ now. Haven't looked into it lately..... got one last year I wanted to mount but couldn't justify the cash for another mount. My wife has other ideas of things that need to be done around the house with that cash.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

we start at $475 for a shoulder mount and go from there


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

375.00 will get a quality shoulder mount done here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

In my area, its 500 for a deer shoulder mount with a 1 year wait time.


----------



## tresleggos (Nov 20, 2006)

i charge 325 in milwaukee,wisconson area... its anywhere from 300-500 here


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

hey i know this thread is old but I wanted to let eveyone know here in ny there are prices up to 750 for a shoulder mount. Don't know if he is using those new gold filled forms or what but his works sucks! Has won awards I guess but the mount my dad has is rediculous. Can see the form through the corner of the eye, hideous!!! I admit that being on a budget those lower prices come attractive real fast but the guy I took mine to, with his low price also does amazing work. 295 for the shoulder mount.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*shoulder*

$425 deluxe have found $350 but not that gut-z.


----------



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

This year it is $340. Last year it was $300.


----------



## JustinM (Aug 23, 2007)

had a guy do my 06 buck 250, I didn't like the results. Took my buck this year to another guy and he is charging 450, hopfully I am impressed. I have seen good work from both guys in the past. Hope the new guy does mine just as good as the rest I have seen unlike the other guy.


----------



## ohiohuntr79 (Nov 16, 2008)

Right around $350 give or take.


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

$350


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

$350 plus around here


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Many years back I did taxidermy as a business. The reason I got out was low profit and price checkers...................do you really get the best job for the lowest price? Good taxidermists had to drop prices to get needed income to stay afloat.

Today, in southern Ontario prices range from 400.00 to 500.00+ for a full shoulder mount...............pedestal mounts extra.

At last Taxidermists..........good ones can make a decent living from an art that long under paid them.

I know will start to look at this as a business again because it makes sense to do it.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

350


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I paid 410. You can get done anywhere from 280-500. I would check out the work of the 280 job.


----------



## cal74 (Nov 28, 2008)

tntaxidermy said:


> im located in brookings sd and I charge 350 for a standard shoulder mount and 400 for a wall pedestal.
> I would really encourage everyone to check around for a good taxidermist in your area, nothing is worse than spending 280 dollars for something that youre ashamed to show, generally you get what you pay for but not always, compare work, look at pictures and then compare prices. some guys are way to high and their quality is not that great, and some guys do great work for less money. Ill post some pictures of my work sometime if anyone is interested.




I've heard of your shop before, but where are you at? Would be interested in pics if you'd post them or send them via pm.

I've got a shoulder mount being done down in Sioux Falls right now, I think it's 375.00. Bernie over in Bruce, SD does very nice work on deer and I think he's around 425.00 now?

Myself, my step-dad and two step-brothers have all had elk mounted in the last five years. My step-dads and I payed 550-600 and they look great. My step-brothers paid about the same, but had someone that does a good job on deer do them and apparently they can't do an elk. I'd personally just cut the horns off and throw the rest of the mounts away they look so bad.


----------



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

i charge $300.00 plus tax


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

I hunt also for the love of hunting and to help others and taxidermy is a part of that.............trouble is I can't find an archery company that will give me bows, arrows and broadheads for half price. Something to think about.


----------



## GDuck (Sep 24, 2007)

SE Georgia, anywhere from 300 to 400.


----------



## ttujason (Nov 14, 2008)

Just paid $600 for one here in Texas. $450 is the bottom of the range around here.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

$485 Mountain rest in NY (world champion dunno what years )never had one done before my first one.Great guy to talk to they range from 325-485 here


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*mounts*

they range about 450.00 to 650.00 in my area have a friend that does them for 350.00 he going to show me how to mount my own soon


----------



## doebuggy (Apr 21, 2007)

mine is so high i am only going to kill scrubs from now own.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

$350 is a good average but you can find the nice price with a little searching. Turnaround is the kicker though It's worse than waiting on christmas!


----------



## jjarvis0007 (Dec 9, 2008)

Took mine to a place here close to Little Rock the 4th of November. $425. He said he would have it back to me by June or July. Very well known place. I cant wait to get him back!


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've seen $335 to a whoping $650....


----------



## Capt.Don (Dec 23, 2008)

*280-750*

I grew up in NH and I was checking prices this fall and found them from 280.00 to 750.00 for a shoulder mount. We have had 3 done in Texas for 285.00-300.00.. This year he painted the noses more reddish than black (not sure I like the noses) has anyone seen this before?


----------



## younggun01 (Jul 30, 2006)

*deer mounts*

the guy that does mine charged 120 does a pretty good job imo.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

$400 in SEMO...


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

*charging*

I charge $350 for shoulder mount whitetail deer without board.


----------



## rebel64 (Jun 11, 2007)

you pay for what you get


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

Mansfield, OH $385.


----------



## taxibow2 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Shoulder Mount $$$$*

The price around here {KY.} varies between 250.00 to 500.00 for a full Whitetail shoulder mount..I've been doing a little Taxidermy, mainly deer shoulder mounts, and I charge 275.00...I do the best I can with what I've got to work with...I'm no Pro by no means,but I do the best I can and it is a learning thing everyday....I love Bowhunting and anything to do with Archery and Whitetail deer..


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

mmm....$275-$550...

Average I'd guess is $375.


----------



## taxibow2 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Shoulder Mount $$$$*

I would say 325.00 to 375.00 is about average..I posted a Pic. of a deer I mounted last year for a friend in the Taxidermy Picture thinga majig...I'm not on here much {AT}, and I don't know my way around in here very good...So,I kinda stay lost..


----------



## fcangler (Feb 3, 2009)

*$575*

I am getting a 10 pt buck mounted for 575 bucks. it is a bit expensive but the guy who is doing it is ranked second best in the state of Virginia. his work is outstanding. i would rather pay more money for a good mount than less for a crappy one. a once in a lifetime deer should be expressed in the best way possible.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

rebel64 said:


> you pay for what you get


this is true......but go by the work you see as well. There is a guy in my area that charges 700.00 for a shoulder mount and they look horrible. He does a good job with the capes and sowing but when it comes to setting the eyes.....its just not there. Do you guys remember that horrible turkey on here a little while back? One of his deer would make that peice of work look phenominal! So make sure you know the work and of course what you will be paying for. I am going to taxi school in april and I want to try to get 15 heads this winter. I am meticulous with everything I do but starting out I will only charge what the next guy is charging and hope to get some of that business. Not 700.00 by the way......there is another guy that charges 350.00.....but he is a long ways away. The guy that charges 700.00 lives two roads over from me......hmmmm, might cause some tension there!!


----------



## Haliewahog (Feb 6, 2009)

475-600 depending on if you want habitat ie: rock, greenery, driftwood etc.

remember: you get what you pay for....


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

Haliewahog said:


> 475-600 depending on if you want habitat ie: rock, greenery, driftwood etc.
> 
> remember: you get what you pay for....


remember: not always......read my post above


----------



## Toad270 (Feb 11, 2009)

5 to 700 in California


----------



## merc200 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Washington st*

One of the big dogs here is 600 and 2 year wait !!!!!!! Up to 800 And thats just a shoulder mount deer!


----------



## BUnityBears (Feb 16, 2009)

400 in Dallas, TX


----------



## clover buck1020 (Nov 28, 2008)

between 400 and 550 here in western mass.


----------



## wolfclan (Jul 13, 2006)

650+ up here for a shoulder mount


----------



## Reflex05 (Feb 15, 2009)

anywhere from 250-650 depending on experiance and quality.


----------

